# Prob with gapps...



## qwiklildroider (Sep 12, 2011)

JoSo if I'm in the wrong forum I apologize and feel free to move the post.

So I installed boot manager and decided to try it out. I have Miui 3.9 loaded as my phone rom and all set up.. no prob switching to and from it. I loaded yacmk and no promblem on booting up but of course no gapps. Have gapps on SD card and booted recovery through room and installed gapps. No gapps









Installed gummydx and no prob booting. No gapps. Reboot and installed gapps ( for ics first time and gb the second). Still no gapps









Any thoughts or is thre a step I missed?

EDIT: problem solved 

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

qwiklildroider said:


> So if I'm in the wrong forum I apologize and feel free to move the post.
> 
> So I installed boot manager and decided to try it out. I have Miui 3.9 loaded as my phone rom and all set up.. no prob switching to and from it. I loaded yacmk and no promblem on booting up but of course no gapps. Have gapps on SD card and booted recovery through room and installed gapps. No gapps
> 
> ...


Try completely wiping (system, data, cache, and dalvik). Then flashing from and gapps in one cwm session. That usually does the trick

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------

